# POA Appy Gelding



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

*POA Appy Gelding - Possible Purchase*

I'm casually looking around for a smaller mount for myself to pleasure ride with. I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and the lower to the ground the better for my pain. Anyways, this leopard POA gelding has been listed for sale for a little bit and I'm wondering what you guys think of his pictures. Again, just pleasure/western riding. Here's the add description:

** POA pony gelding. 11 yr loud leopard. 14.0 Trail, street and arena. Walk, trots and canters. Neck reins. Ties, good with feet, good with other horse, loads in the trailer. Good confidence builder. No papers. **


Also, if anyone is familiar with the current state of the California market, they are asking $1650...taking opinions on if that's reasonable as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

He looks all Appy to me...

Nice looking pony, but I can't help you with California prices. Much depends on his training level...deadbroke ponies are always in demand and bring a pretty decent price...


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

he's freaking adorable! his color is outstanding, his head is super cute for an appy, looks to have solid bone, can't tell much about his legs but nothing pops out. I think he's a steal at that price if he's as quiet as they say. Go try him and make sure his gaits are smooth.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If his temperament is good, get him. price is good. Good riding ponies are often more expensive than horses. If the pony looks like a horse, rides like a horse and can jump, then moneyed parents will buy them for 4H or pony club, so they bring good money.

If he's been on the market a long time, it might make me wonder if behavior problems are there. But, I am naturally suspicius. his confo looks darn nice.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

he looks adorable and seems like a well trained pony. i keep seeing him posted on craigslist.

only thing i can say about the price, being that i live in CA also, is people are giving away horses these days.. i would still go try him out and make sure he is everything they say he is. if he's not and its just minor issues that you feel you can address then try to negotiate a lower price.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

loveyourhorse said:


> he looks adorable and seems like a well trained pony. i keep seeing him posted on craigslist.
> 
> only thing i can say about the price, being that i live in CA also, is people are giving away horses these days.. i would still go try him out and make sure he is everything they say he is. if he's not and its just minor issues that you feel you can address then try to negotiate a lower price.


loveyourhorse, I spoke with the lady the other day and she said he went off to summer camp at Big Bear. I did see that she had many horses for sale on Dreamhorse, so I can't help but think she's somewhat of a horse trader...? Never dealt with anyone in that particular business so I'm a bit hesitant...not sure how reliable/trustworthy it all is...


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

loveyourhorse said:


> he looks adorable and seems like a well trained pony. i keep seeing him posted on craigslist.
> 
> only thing i can say about the price, being that i live in CA also, is people are giving away horses these days.. i would still go try him out and make sure he is everything they say he is. if he's not and its just minor issues that you feel you can address then try to negotiate a lower price.


he's cute but i agree, you could probably get the price down given the current market.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i think his price is pretty high. If he is as much of a confidence booster as they say then he is definitely worth a good price, but i would aim for lower.


----------

